# I bought computer surround sound instead of home...



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

So is there anyway to make this work with my tv? 

Logitech Z506 6-Piece 5.1 Channel Surround Sound Black Speaker System
Logitech Z506 6-Piece 5.1 Channel Surround Sound Black Speaker System 97855066473 | eBay


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The short answer is: Maybe. It really depends on your TV. The speakers have stereo inputs so you should be able to go from the Audio Out of the TV to these inputs. If you want surround your TV will need to have a digital audio out and you'll need ONE OF THESE to even get started. Then you'll need to convert the RCA type plugs to 3.5mm headphone type plugs. Lots of connections to make.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

look on the back or side of your tv for you audio connections most new and old ones have audio outputs to them red and white.

here's the back of the unit to show you what connections you get with it.

http://www.logitech.com/assets/33013/z506-back.jpg


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most TV's (you didn't list specs) only have stereo output using RCA jacks (red/white). In which case, simply connect to the speakers using a standard RCA cable. Just be aware that you will only have stereo sound.

If you truly want surround sound, you need a proper AVR (Audio Video Receiver) and speaker set, even if it's only a HTiB. All of your various components (ie: cable box, SAT box, DVD player, xBox, etc.) all connect directly to the AVR. Just ensure you get an AVR with enough ports to support all of your components. You then will have true surround sound for each device that supports it.


----------



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

I tried using RCA red and white and got no sound, here is my tv 32" Samsung LCD HDTV, 720p 60Hz, LN32D403 - Walmart.com


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your TV does not have the capability to export audio. The R/W connections on the back are for importing audio from an external source to be played through the TV speaker. 

So you're SOL unless you're getting your signal from a SAT or Cable box; in which case run a pair of cables from the box (R/W) to the Logitech (R/W).


----------



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm gonna return this surround sound and I just want to add better sound to my tv it doesn't have to be surround sound but I want it to be around $50 price range, Tell me if this would work for my tv 200 Watt 2.1 Home Computer/Multimedia Speaker System by Acoustic Audio (AA3009) | eBay


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your problem is not the SS unit its your TV. There's no way to send the audio to an external speaker of any kind.


----------

